# Guidelines ON BFP Announcements Within Long Term Trying To Conceive



## Wobbles

Hi girls https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/flower.gif

Trying to conceive can be a frustrating journey for various reasons and so we ask you to please use the forum sections correctly and consider all of the members.

Whist members are always happy for their forum friends certain circumstances & lower days can be hard when faced with BFPs without the choice to see them.

*You may use *The LTTTC BFP Sticky * at the top of this section only to post new BFPs announcements. *If you wish to create an announcement thread of your own you may do so HERE and use the sticky to post your link. 


Wobbles x

https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif

Ignoring the guidelines within different sections after you have read them may result in your account being made inactive or an infraction/warning being issued to your account.


----------



## rosebud_01_99

its a pity this isnt enforced.


----------



## AP

It is enforced but we don't manage to catch every thread like this. We would ask anyone who has an issue to press the "report post" button and let us know x


----------



## aquaria6

Does this mean that lttcers are not allowed to announce bfps in the regular BFP announcement section? There seems to be some confusion about that going on in there. Thank you.


----------



## AP

No, you are free to use the BFP announcements too :)


----------

